# This is what will do us in



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If/when we have a human ending event I think itll be this that does it. Antibiotic resistant bacteria. We'll have no way to fight against it and it doesn't discriminate.

Thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I do know from my doctors that the "ultimate antibiotic" has been tinkered with in the labs for several years. If nothing else, such research refined what we already had.

There's also bad news. The company that creates this magic pill will want to be rewarded. Such a breakthrough will fetch the sellers several hundred dollars (at least) for a singular capsule. 

It also means that your average Joe might not make the cut...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd be more worried about China controlling our drug production. But along the same track.

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...chinese-control-american-drug-supply-n1052376


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I'd be more worried about China controlling our drug production.


Several months ago my wife lost a nephew to an OD (or a 'hot load). He died from fentanyl.

My wife believes that the Milwaukee police know who the dealer is. It is also her belief that this was done so her family wouldn't hunt him down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> If/when we have a human ending event I think itll be this that does it. Antibiotic resistant bacteria. We'll have no way to fight against it and it doesn't discriminate.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Twice in our Son's fight with cancer, he was given "Last Line Antibiotics". Both times, obviously, they worked because I saw him for our regular Sunday Dinner and he looked OK! (Just a little humor, his cancer was cured back in 2000. )

But seriously, we've wondered if he were to have an unrelated infection or something, will his immune system respond to antibiotics like it should?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Twice in our Son's fight with cancer, he was given "Last Line Antibiotics". Both times, obviously, they worked because I saw him for our regular Sunday Dinner and he looked OK! (Just a little humor, his cancer was cured back in 2000. )
> 
> But seriously, we've wondered if he were to have an unrelated infection or something, will his immune system respond to antibiotics like it should?


I think it would all depend on the infection. There are different antibiotics that cover a group of things. If your son were to get something in the group that Last Line covers it may not work.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I have been a nurse for about 30 years now. We see more and more patients with methicillin resistant and vancomycin resistant infections all the time. A microscopic pathogen reproduces itself every 20 minutes 2-4-16-256-65,536- etc. Plenty of opportunity to mutate to develop a resistance and thrive in a new environment. Good point Squatch. Keep washing those hairy paws of yours. Handwashing is our best defense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They say the gut is very important to the immune system. High-quality probiotics are suggested for the building of the immune system. Not the crap on the shelves but the ones that are refrigerated.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They say it's a matter of when, not if, a super bug gets loose. It's high on my list of probables but hard to defend against.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> If/when we have a human ending event I think itll be this that does it. Antibiotic resistant bacteria. We'll have no way to fight against it and it doesn't discriminate.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


But you know my hairy friend, . . . the preacher in me has to get involved, . . .

Ain't none of us getting out of here alive anyway, . . .

Might as well make sure where we are going when the "bug" takes us out, . . . regardless of the "bug" type, . . .

It's a single floor elevator, . . . one floor "going up", . . . and one floor "going down".

Be ready for it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, other than eat healthy and keep your colon clean, there's not much you can do now in our 'modern world.' Read any list of ingredients on any consumable you own. Someday I expect to see the addition of "wart of frog" on the label.

My wife and I have decided to eat "the basics." Over the past seven or eight years we quit red-meant altogether. We eat mostly fish, and we're careful where we buy that. He don't eat starches much, and every meal has dark green vegetables.

Having said that, I think the more honest person is the one who sells me knives, not the one who sells me food.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, other than eat healthy and keep your colon clean, there's not much you can do now in our 'modern world.' Read any list of ingredients on any consumable you own. Someday I expect to see the addition of "wart of frog" on the label.
> 
> My wife and I have decided to eat "the basics." *Over the past seven or eight years we quit red-meant altogether. * We eat mostly fish, and we're careful where we buy that. He don't eat starches much, and every meal has dark green vegetables.
> 
> Having said that, I think the more honest person is the one who sells me knives, not the one who sells me food.


I got news for you red meat is safer than fish these days .... don't kid yourself fish is not healthy.



> Almost half of the salmon, 43%, was mislabeled-and 69% of that mislabeling was farmed Atlantic salmon being sold as wild. Another type of fish fraud they saw was labeling a cheaper species of salmon with a more-expensive type, like pricy Chinook. https://time.com/4089958/wild-salmon-fish-fraud/





> Toxic Contaminant Levels in Farmed and Wild-Caught Salmon Species
> 
> Based on U.S. EPA cumulative risk assessment methods for
> cancer risk from mixed exposures to PCBs, toxaphene, and dieldrin, Hites et al.
> ...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, my wife and I are aware of the dangers--and the benefits.

My wife is also a stickler for health and safety. Not only does she know everyone or place where she buys food, but she also prepares meals which *rotate* the meat dish. We never eat the same dinner twice during the week. In fact, she's researching an all vegetable meal we can include in our dinners twice per week.

Her steadfast research is another reason I look about 53. Nothing goes onto my dinner plate unless she's researched it and personally prepared it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is one of the things that will bring us down, but that list is very long and getting longer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I got news for you red meat is safer than fish these days .... don't kid yourself fish is not healthy.


I used to be able to find wild Alaskan salmon at a decent price. Chinook, sockeye. The better types of wild salmon

They never used to be a market for "dog" salmon, the ones that the sled dogs live on. Until they relabeled it as "wild Keta".

Any of the farm raised salmon, looks like hatchery stocked trout, and can't compare to the wild grown.

I can still find wild brook and brown trout. And yellow perch, crappie, or blue gills make a fine fish fry.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I used to be able to find wild Alaskan salmon at a decent price. Chinook, sockeye. The better types of wild salmon
> 
> They never used to be a market for "dog" salmon, the ones that the sled dogs live on. Until they relabeled it as "wild Keta".
> 
> ...


Its strange that for years now local fish from the great lakes are never available in stores now days.

We still eat what we catch gills, perch, walleye but store bought salmon is unreliable and often tampered with by false labeling and color additives. Not to mention full of toxins.

Great looking catch you have there. I miss the Wi. brookies and browns I used to catch up in Washburn Wi.


----------

